# I know the answer is no but......



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I know the answer is no but got to ask, does it seem like there will be any ice to get out on this weekend, anywhere in the state?


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

anywhere north of rt 30, east harbor sounds fishable, Skeeter is fishable, I know guys that were getting them yesterday, central Ohio, its out there.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

odell daniel said:


> anywhere north of rt 30, east harbor sounds fishable, Skeeter is fishable, I know guys that were getting them yesterday, central Ohio, its out there.


X2 portage lakes specifically old state park. Mogadore Reservoir ,wingfoot. There will be options depending on your personal comfort level. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BudIce (Jan 10, 2015)

There were 4 shantys NNW off mosquito cemetery Tuesday afternoon, I didn't fish just drove to check and see if anyone fishing. There are pockets of very sketchy spots but still good ice so I heard/read elsewhere. I'm sure people will be out there this wkend. Take a spud that's for sure


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I heard a guy went in at skeeter a few days ago. I wouldn’t call it fishable for just anyone. There was lots of open water everywhere. Spud and don’t go alone.


----------



## dubois (Apr 1, 2014)

Ladue has open water as far as you can see north of 422


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm going to check the south end after work to see if there is still ice past 44. Would like to get out this weekend


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

set-the-drag said:


> I'm going to check the south end after work to see if there is still ice past 44. Would like to get out this weekend


I told you, you would be doing the pucker dance before you will have that boat out.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll do circles in the open water lol honestly I might do some hobo bridge fishing. All open around the bridges might go sling the ole jig and slip bobber around get that casting action back going for the upcoming voodoo ice off I'm going to make happen


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey strong! I hear them temps on the rise 65 next weekend


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I told you my voodoo would work hahaha


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Heard Indian has fishable ice. I'm heading to St. Clair this weekend. Got a sweet airbnb right on a canal next to metro. Hopefully the fish co operate.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

set-the-drag said:


> Hey strong! I hear them temps on the rise 65 next weekend


Where is you at? Miami FLA? Haha! I’m seein only 3 nights above freezing in the next 15 days yo. It’s coming tho man. These longer days with sun is catching up with the ice slowly but surely. I’m looking forward to start getting the boat ready.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

According to jeff tancheck plan a bbq for next Saturday! I'll be on the water building my crappie homes for the next couple weeks


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Toledo has 65 in the forecast for next Friday


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm,getting the sun tan lotion and Speedo ready the ice can go to hell! I'm done with the cold


----------

